# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  RE: Ted Cruz...

## Reason

Got the email from liberty PAC/RP asking for donations to Ted Cruz...

Questions:

Is Ted Cruz someone I should give money to?

If so,

Is my hard earned money actually needed for this particular race?

I apologize that I don't have the time these days to personally investigate each race, I am trusting my fellow RP activists to give me some good info!

=)

----------


## bluesc

He has help from Romney.

Donate to Art Robinson, Massie, Kurt Bills, etc. They can win with our help, but not without.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Ted Cruz is in TX. 

I haven't read enough about him, but there are people here in TX that are both for and against him and it's taken up quite a debate. I'm not convinced myself, but I need to look deeper.........

My question is: Did he endorse Ron Paul? I don't believe he did.

----------


## bluesc

> Ted Cruz is in TX. 
> 
> I haven't read enough about him, but there are people here in TX that are both for and against him and it's taken up quite a debate. I'm not convinced myself, but I need to look deeper.........
> 
> My question is: Did he endorse Ron Paul? I don't believe he did.


No, he didn't. Months ago, before voting began, he had the choice between Ron Paul and Rick Perry. He endorsed Rick Perry.

----------


## hueylong

Ron and Rand Paul both endorsed Ted Cruz.  They appeared with him at a rally in Austin a few days ago.  Yes, he needs our help.

----------


## drummergirl

I like Ted Cruz.  While some prefer Addison in that race (and Addison is a great guy), Ted Cruz is the only one still in capable of defeating Dewhurst. (In case you forgot or never new, Dewhurst is the stinking scum wad that killed the anti-TSA bill in the legislature last year)  Dewhurst has succeeded in getting every other major opponent to drop out of the senate race and pursue other ventures (I made the entire list in another post somewhere).  Ted Cruz couldn't be bought out, which lends support to his character.  He's a pro-freedom constitutionalist. 

As to his need for funds, he's behind dewhurst in the polls and he needs advertising pretty bad.  he's up against the Karl Rove machine.  So, if you can shoot him a few dollars, it would really help.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Here's some debate on Cruz: 





> Ted Cruz's wife is a board member of Goldman Sachs...major bailout recipients. Do you really want to support, financially or politically, people who believe in corporate welfare & fraud as a way to enrich themselves at the taxpayer trough??
> 
> My vote at the moment is for Glen Addison but am also looking at Leila Pittinger.
> 
> I also have it from my friend John B, who is Ron Paul's Chief of Security, that Cruz told Ron Paul after Ron Paul endorsed him at the rally and in RP's emailers  that here wasn't going to return the endorsement.
> 
> STEER CLEAR OF TED CRUZ!!! He's worse than Rick Perry, Mitt Romney, Newt Gingrich & David Dewhurst combined!!!!  He has the worst traits of all those fellows, plus many that are exclusively his!!!
> 
> CRUZ NEEDS TO CRUZ BACK UNDER THE ROCK FROM WHICH HE OOZED!!


 





> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: J>
> To: 
>  Cc: 
> Date: Thu, 10 May 2012 16:14:45 -0400
> Subject: Re: [republican-699] Fw: Ted Cruz Needs Your Help
> 
> It's really very simple.  There are two honest liberty candidates in the race, Ted Cruz and Glen Addison.  They are the real deal.  Everyone else in the race is an establishment politician a la Kay Bailey Hutchison or John Cornyn.
> 
> ...


 





> -----Original Message-----
>  From: @hotmail.com>
>  To: >
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either, but my gut tells me not to vote for Cruz. And I sure as heck NOT voting for Dewhurst.

----------


## Bern

He was endorsed by Ran Paul, the Republican Liberty Caucus (RLC) and the Gun Owners of America (GOA).  FreedomWorks is also pushing Cruz.

I posted what little I knew about him here:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4051907

The last poll I saw for this race showed Dewhust with 38%, Cruz with 26% and everyone else with less.  If no one gets 50%, there will be a runoff with the top two vote getters (likely Dewhurst and Cruz).  I believe that Glenn Addison is a much "purer" Ron Paul candidate, but he lacks money and name recognition from what I see.  I will likely vote Addison on primary day and Cruz in the runoff if things play out as expected.  YMMV.

----------


## Bern

Tyler - Pretty sure those "Cruz supports evil Chinese" ads are paid for by the Dewhurst campaign.  I'd be very surprised if Glenn's campaign had the money to produce and air them.

----------


## kathy88

Ron endorsed him , but he would not return the favor. I'm not sure how I feel about that. Too bad no one asked Wead about it last night, I knew this issue was going to come up sooner or later...

----------


## Tyler_Durden

This email is from one of our Delegate Trainers and all-around Grassroots Leaders in Ft. Worth, TX. In fact, he's pretty tied in with the Ron Paul Campaign, FWIW: 






> Date: Thu, 10 May 2012 17:00:24 -0400
> From: 
> Reply-To: republican-699@meetup.com
> To: 
> Subject: Re: [republican-699] Fw: Ted Cruz Needs Your Help
> 
> Where is Ted Cruz on foreign policy? He doesn't talk about it that I see,
> because he's courting the Ron Paul vote on monetary policy and using Rand's
> endorsement. But if you dig some, you find things like this:
> ...

----------


## bluesc

Jack Hunter (known to be a "traditional conservative") just uploaded this profile of Cruz. I can't watch it yet.

----------


## VictorB

I don't trust the guy.  My vote will be for Glenn Addison.  I'm still shocked that the Pauls would endorse Cruz over Addison.  If I had to put money on it, I would assume they did it in order to get Cruz to endorse Ron in Texas.  Cruz has a lot of folks behind him.  He did not so I will not support the guy.  Met Addison at the Houston town hall for Ron Paul and he is a stand up guy.

Also, Addison has said that he will only serve 1 term as senator.  He is not looking to be a lifelong politician.  He truly wants to go to Washington and try to change something.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Ted Cruz is a HACK!!!

Glenn Addison Endorsed Ron Paul yesterday on the Mike Church Show yesterday (http://youtu.be/dZI0MlCekYI).

Do not send money to Ted.

Glenn is the Liberty Candidate. Donate to him.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

"U.S. Rep. Ron Paul has endorsed former Texas Solicitor General Ted Cruz for U.S. Senate, but that doesn't mean Cruz is returning the favor and endorsing Paul's presidential bid."

http://www.texastribune.org/texas-po...aul-president/

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> "U.S. Rep. Ron Paul has endorsed former Texas Solicitor General Ted Cruz for U.S. Senate, but that doesn't mean Cruz is returning the favor and endorsing Paul's presidential bid."
> 
> http://www.texastribune.org/texas-po...aul-president/


Good find....

----------


## steph3n

I am not voting for any of them, all snakes.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Do not donate to Addison. He is a loser, literally, not his personality. No chance and a waste.

Unless you just have trouble voting for anybody at all, vote for Cruz. He needs to force a runoff and then beat Dewhurst head on. We need to elect people that generally agree with us. I hate purity crap. That fact is Cruz would be dramatically better than Dewhurst and his election would improve the Senate. Isn't getting to a better place what we need to be trying to do?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> He has help from Romney.
> 
> Donate to Art Robinson, Massie, Kurt Bills, etc. They can win with our help, but not without.


Not sure he has help from Romney, but I agree that we need to prioritize with the others.

Perhaps donate to him after he forces a runoff, but certainly not before.

----------


## drummergirl

> Unless you just have trouble voting for anybody at all, vote for Cruz. He needs to force a runoff and then beat Dewhurst head on. We need to elect people that generally agree with us. I hate purity crap. That fact is Cruz would be dramatically better than Dewhurst and his election would improve the Senate. Isn't getting to a better place what we need to be trying to do?


I couldn't agree more.  I had the opportunity to meet Ted Cruz at a local event a few years ago.  He struck me as a real constitutionalist.  It was only a couple of hours, so I could be wrong, but I'm willing to bet my vote, some bumper sticker space, etc. on the guy.  I think he may have some areas where he's still learning, but do you really want to toss the baby with the bath water?  Part of the revolution is taking over the republican party.  That doesn't mean kicking it's current membership to the curb, it means bringing them the gospel of liberty.

----------


## RileyE104

> I'm still shocked that the Pauls would endorse Cruz over Addison.  If I had to put money on it, I would assume they did it in order to get Cruz to endorse Ron in Texas.


Hello??? They endorsed Cruz because they need like-minded people in the Congress to serve with Rand over the next four to six years... 

Addison has virtually no chance, so they went with Cruz in order to try and knock off Dewhurst because Dewhurst will NOT help Rand or our movement.

----------


## JohnDLG

I'm supporting Ted Cruz for the following reasons.




> Cruz has authored more than eighty briefs before the United States Supreme Court and presented forty-three oral arguments, including nine before the United States Supreme Court.
> 
> In the landmark case of District of Columbia v. Heller, Cruz assembled a coalition of thirty-one states in defense of the principle that the Second Amendment to the United States Constitution guarantees an individual right to keep and bear arms. Cruz also presented oral argument for the amici states in the companion case to Heller before the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit.
> 
> In addition to his victory in Heller, Cruz has successfully defended the Ten Commandments monument on the Texas State Capitol grounds, the recitation of the Pledge of Allegiance in public schools and the 2003 Texas redistricting plan.
> 
> Cruz also successfully defended, in Medellin v. Texas, the State of Texas against an attempt by the International Court of Justice to re-open the criminal convictions of 51 murderers on death row throughout the United States.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Cruz

I don't think Dewhurst would fight nearly as hard for our rights at Ted Cruz would.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ted Cruz is a HACK!!!
> 
> Glenn Addison Endorsed Ron Paul yesterday on the Mike Church Show yesterday (http://youtu.be/dZI0MlCekYI).
> 
> Do not send money to Ted.
> 
> Glenn is the Liberty Candidate. Donate to him.


I do not agree.   

He has a background in Austrian economics and claims to be a non-interventionist.  I called his campaign the other day and talked to them for awhile.  He's certainly not Ron Paul, but no one is.   We will really not know whether he will walk his talk, but his talk is good.   Both Ron and Rand have endorsed him, along with the Gun Owners' of America.

I am voting for him.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I'm supporting Ted Cruz for the following reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Cruz
> 
> I don't think Dewhurst would fight nearly as hard for our rights at Ted Cruz would.


Are you kidding?  Dewhurst is an example of everything we are fighting AGAINST.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> "U.S. Rep. Ron Paul has endorsed former Texas Solicitor General Ted Cruz for U.S. Senate, but that doesn't mean Cruz is returning the favor and endorsing Paul's presidential bid."
> 
> http://www.texastribune.org/texas-po...aul-president/


He is not endorsing ANYONE.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Are you kidding?  Dewhurst is an example of everything we are fighting AGAINST.


I think you misread that post.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron Rand and De Mint have endorsed him.  Personally, I'd vote for him for that reason but not give him money.  I'd give it to Amash before that.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron Rand and De Mint have endorsed him.  Personally, I'd vote for him for that reason but not give him money.  I'd give it to Amash before that.


Yeah, I agree.  I'll vote for Cruz, but I won't donate to him.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I think you misread that post.


Nah, I don't think so.  I just made his statement stronger.  Dewhurst stinks.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Nah, I don't think so.  I just made his statement stronger.  Dewhurst stinks.


He agrees. Read it again.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> He agrees. Read it again.


I know what he said.  I wanted to amplify the sentiment times 10, because Dewhurst is horrid.  I live in Texas, so this is close to me.

Go correct your own posts.  Sheesh.

----------


## Texan4Life

+1 for cruz.. ron and rand gave him their stamp of approval. good nuff for me.

dewhurst needs to go

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> I know what he said.  I wanted to amplify the sentiment times 10, because Dewhurst is horrid.  I live in Texas, so this is close to me.
> 
> Go correct your own posts.  Sheesh.


Gotcha. Sorry.

----------


## Pericles

> Hello??? They endorsed Cruz because they need like-minded people in the Congress to serve with Rand over the next four to six years... 
> 
> Addison has virtually no chance, so they went with Cruz in order to try and knock off Dewhurst because Dewhurst will NOT help Rand or our movement.


That ^

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Gotcha. Sorry.


No prob.

----------


## trey4sports

> No, he didn't. Months ago, before voting began, he had the choice between Ron Paul and Rick Perry. He endorsed Rick Perry.


yeah $#@! like that pisses me off. 

Addison is way better but he hasn't caught on.... or at least that is the excuse i here from folks supporting cruz over addison.

----------


## Supernaut

Glenn Addison endorsed Ron Paul.

Ted Cruz is a Rick Perry supporting (and now Mitt Romney supporting) toolbag.  What's so great about this guy?  Give me one reason why Ted Cruz is better than any other Joe Blow Republican dip$#@!.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ron Rand and De Mint have endorsed him.  Personally, I'd vote for him for that reason but not give him money.  I'd give it to Amash before that.


Yep, deciding who to vote for on your ballot and who you donate money to are two different decisions.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It would be another tragedy if this race turns out like the Pennsylvania Senate race (two acceptable candidates, Marc Scaringi and Sam Rohrer, were both eliminated in favor of a much worse candidate).

----------


## Marky

3 questions that really need asked:

What’s his stance on the Fed?
What’s his stance on the wars and nation building?
What’s his stance on the Patriot Act, NDAAA, and the TSA?

If he gives any weak answers on those issues, I wouldn’t trust him.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> I know what he said.  I wanted to amplify the sentiment times 10, because Dewhurst is horrid.  I live in Texas, so this is close to me.
> 
> Go correct your own posts.  Sheesh.


Open secret....I did not know you're in Texas......

I hope this isn't an anybody but Dewhurst/vote for lesser of two evils strategy. We see how that's going in the potus race.

----------


## Bern

> 3 questions that really need asked:
> ...


I sent an email inquiry to his campaign weeks ago and got no response.  I "met" someone with close ties to the campaign on another forum and complained that no one had responded to my inquiry and the contact said he'd forward my inquiry onwards.  Still no response.

I'm still listening to the crickets.

----------


## AlexG

I'm in the "I dont trust Cruz" camp. 

He has identical policies as Rand, but I dont have an issue with his policies. I have an issue with his character and what his true intent may be. I feel vindicated when I hear other people on here that pick up on the same vibe. I will not be voting for Cruz, I will be voting for Glenn Addison in the primaries and then the libertarian in the general.

----------


## Adrock

I can see voting for Addison in the first primary, but I would at least hope people see Cruz as a superior alternative to Dewhurst in the runoff. Then you can support whoever the Libertarian is in the general. In that case it is a net plus either way. He has a good platform and endorsements from Rand and Ron. Seems good enough for me to be given a chance.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I will not be voting for Cruz, I will be voting for Glenn Addison in the primaries and then the libertarian in the general.


And you'll be blowing an opportunity there. Why can't people trust Ron and Rand when they endorse someone? In case some folks didn't get the memo



> But with time running out before the May 29 Republican Primary, I'm asking you to join me in supporting Ted by making a generous donation to his campaign.
> 
> I was very impressed with Ted when I got to see him in action at a Tea Party rally my son Rand and I spoke at in Texas this past weekend.
> 
> Ted is a true statesman and is exactly the kind of person my son Rand needs to help him fight for liberty in the U.S. Senate.
> 
> If elected, Ted will be a leader in the fight to restore individual liberty, free markets, and sound money in America.
> 
> In fact, Rand, Ted, and I had a lengthy discussion about the dangers of the Federal Reserve printing money out of thin air.
> ...

----------


## Adrock

> And you'll be blowing an opportunity there. Why can't people trust Ron and Rand when they endorse someone? In case some folks didn't get the memo


The same thing happened to Rand in 2010 and Massie this year. I can understand openly vetting candidates but the skepticism can be overboard at times.

----------


## drummergirl

Let's face it; there are not enough words in the English language to describe how disgusting Dewhurst is.




> I know what he said.  I wanted to amplify the sentiment times 10, because Dewhurst is horrid.  I live in Texas, so this is close to me.
> 
> Go correct your own posts.  Sheesh.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I think Ted would be a good Senator, similar to Jim DeMint. But I voted for Lela Pettinger. I like Addison also, but his campaign seems to play up the class warfare rhetoric too much, and I am not down with that. I will probably vote for Cruz in the runoff.

----------


## Paul Fan

Cruz won't endorse Ron Paul, so he's not a real liberty candidate. He's also an arrogant self-promoter who got his job through his Bush White House buddies.

Dewhurst is 67, so he won't last long even if he does get elected. Cruz is in his 40's, so he'll stay forever; and he's a warmonger as shown above. I'd rather donate to Massie and the other real liberty candidates, and try again in TX in a few years.

----------


## V3n

Sarah Palin Endorsed Ted Cruz for U.S. Senator from Texas

----------


## ProvincialPeasant

> Here's some debate on Cruz:


I'm sick of people bringing up the wife working for Goldman Sachs. I used to work there and now work at a different investment bank and I GUARANTEE you the number of Ron Paul supporters (and contributors) is much higher in this industry than in any other. Almost all investment bankers are ultra-free-marketers, except those who are in high ranks.

If you are going to expound arguments against Cruz, don't use misleading arguments.

----------


## ProvincialPeasant

Also, it baffles me how people can criticise Cruz (and others, including Rand) for very minute policy disagreements, and then dream up a Paul-Kucinich ticket when the latter has almost nothing in common with the former.

The way I see it, Rand's efforts have brought the Tea Party much closer to libertarianism than it was when it was really just a populist revolt. Recruiting Cruz to it, especially since he is from GOP's crown-jewel, should be a priority.

However, he seems to have the support of a lot of Tea Partiers, so I don't think we need to donate that much, especially those amongst us who do not have the means. If you do not have much money, supporting the liberty candidates (who have endorsed Ron Paul) for the House will increase the impact of your dollar above that of a Senate race in a large state.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> I'm sick of people bringing up the wife working for Goldman Sachs. I used to work there and now work at a different investment bank and I GUARANTEE you the number of Ron Paul supporters (and contributors) is much higher in this industry than in any other. Almost all investment bankers are ultra-free-marketers, except those who are in high ranks.
> 
> If you are going to expound arguments against Cruz, don't use misleading arguments.


Dont kill the messenger....

----------


## LibertyEagle

I changed my mind.  Cruz was for Perry, so in good conscience I simply cannot vote for him.   I understand why Rand would much prefer him over Dewhurst, but I just cannot make myself vote for him.

Perry is beyond corrupt and raised taxes significantly on small businesses in Texas.  There is simply no valid excuse for someone like Cruz, who had to know, for supporting Perry.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I couldn't agree more.  I had the opportunity to meet Ted Cruz at a local event a few years ago.  He struck me as a real constitutionalist.


  Of course he did.  He is a sociopath.  That means he is extremely skilled at seeming like whatever he needs to seem like to ingratiate himself to whomever he is talking to, and at "sincerely" agreeing with whatever they say.

But, whatever.  He might be better than whoever is in there now.  But I'm certainly not going to get too excited about him.  With his record, it would be hard for any true lover of liberty to get excited about him.  What did he do as Solicitor General?  Throw peaceful drug users in prison, throw peaceful people of all sorts in prison, steal people's property through eminent domain, enforce all Texas' idiotic and draconian laws... in short he smashed and destroyed the lives of tens of thousands, oppressed and harassed millions more, and did it all with a big winning grin on his face.  Just another snake.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> The same thing happened to Rand in 2010 and Massie this year. I can understand openly vetting candidates but the skepticism can be overboard at times.


 Massie has done more or less good things in office, at least fiscally.  There's thus reason to believe that, at least fiscally, he'll be more or less good in Congress.

Cruz has been more or less reprehensible in office, and thus indistinguishable from any other politician.  He has been Solicitor General of Texas for the longest time in Texas history, and has he made Texas freer during that time?  To ask it is to answer it.  There's thus reason to believe that he would be reprehensible in Congress.

----------


## MRoCkEd

*UPDATE: Ted Cruz has officially been endorsed by Ron Paul and Young Americans for Liberty (YAL).*

----------


## Paul Fan

But he hasn't endorsed Dr. Paul. So I see no reason to support him. No more 'lesser of two evils' for me. I will put my efforts towards the real liberty candidates, like Massie.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> But he hasn't endorsed Dr. Paul. So I see no reason to support him. No more 'lesser of two evils' for me. I will put my efforts towards the real liberty candidates, like Massie.


Did Massie endorse Paul back(I don't know)

----------


## bluesc

> Did Massie endorse Paul back(I don't know)


I don't recall Massie endorsing Ron. He's probably trying to keep his distance, just like any true liberty candidate would.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Did Massie endorse Paul back(I don't know)


He donated to him and joined these forums so I think it's pretty clear he supports him, lol

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It would be another tragedy if this race turns out like the Pennsylvania Senate race (two acceptable candidates, Marc Scaringi and Sam Rohrer, were both eliminated in favor of a much worse candidate).


Deja vu, all over again...

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> He donated to him and joined these forums so I think it's pretty clear he supports him, lol


But the question was whether he endorsed him.

If Massie doesn't want to be publicly tied to Ron Paul, why would Cruz?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I can see voting for Addison in the first primary, but I would at least hope people see Cruz as a superior alternative to Dewhurst in the runoff.


He does a runoff work in Texas? Is it automatic?

----------


## Jeremy

> Deja vu, all over again...
> 
> *Pennsylvania*
> Primary: Apr 24, 2012
> 
> Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
> Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)


It baffles me how some people heren't don't support Cruz.  Endorsed by both Pauls and YAL...  That tells you a lot.

----------


## bluesc

> It baffles me how some people heren't don't support Cruz.  Endorsed by both Pauls and YAL...  That tells you a lot.


Because some people here developed critical thinking skills.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

My objective is to make upgrades. Cruz is a definitive upgrade based on what he says. Even if he is lying, there is nothing to lose.

I actually want to get things done, not see how principled I can winnow my vote down to.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

http://www.tedcruz.org/blog/2012/05/...th-glenn-beck/

Good interview. What impresses me is that he stood up to the world court.

----------


## Jeremy

> Because some people here developed critical thinking skills.


Yeah I guess Ron Paul can't think critically......

----------


## bluesc

> Yeah I guess Ron Paul can't think critically......


Or some people question rather than follow like drones.

Ron endorsed Lamar Smith, would you consider him a liberty candidate? Should we donate to him?

----------


## Jeremy

> Or some people question rather than follow like drones.
> 
> Ron endorsed Lamar Smith, would you consider him a liberty candidate? Should we donate to him?


 Ya that is not the same in the *least* bit.  Ron endorsed all Texan Republican incumbents at one point.  He never campaigned for them, that's for sure.  He asked his supporters to donate to Cruz.  He's also not an incumbent.  The difference differences between a party formality and his actual endorsements are obvious.  Maybe it's kind of hard to see that from England, though?

----------


## bluesc

> Ya that is not the same in the *least* bit.  Ron endorsed all Texan incumbents at one point.  He never campaigned for them, that's for sure.  He asked his supporters to donate to Cruz.  It's pretty obvious to see the difference between a party formality and an actual endorsement.  Maybe it's kind of hard to see that from England?


You realize that you just vindicated my argument, right?

Btw, using someone's location to try and defeat their argument in the age of the internet is pretty childish. Would I be more knowledgeable if I lived in Alaska?

----------


## Jeremy

So you think Ron only endorsed Cruz to save face or something?  He's raising thousands of dollars for Cruz so people think he's a good Republican?  No, the real reason is because Ron isn't going to sit idly by as his party picks someone as bad as Dewhurst over someone as good as Cruz.

----------


## bluesc

> So you think Ron only endorsed Cruz to save face or something?  He's raising thousands of dollars for Cruz so people think he's a good Republican?  No, the real reason is because Ron isn't going to sit idly by as his party picks someone as bad as Dewhurst over someone as good as Cruz.


No, I think he endorsed Cruz because Cruz promised to vote yes on some important bills that Rand wants passed, that Ron supports.

My point was that critical thinking skills are required, and that Ron endorsing someone isn't the ultimate barometer of the legitimacy their claim to being a "liberty candidate", as made evident by the Lamar Smith endorsement. 

It makes them worth looking into, but then it's down to people to decide whether the candidate deserves their support.

----------


## Jeremy

> No, I think he endorsed Cruz because Cruz promised to vote yes on some important bills that Rand wants passed, that Ron supports.
> 
> My point was that critical thinking skills are required, and that Ron endorsing someone isn't the ultimate barometer of the legitimacy their claim to being a "liberty candidate", as made evident by the Lamar Smith endorsement. 
> 
> It makes them worth looking into, but then it's down to people to decide whether the candidate deserves their support.


I don't see how you still can't tell the difference between when he endorsed all of the Texas Republican incumbents vs. the endorsements he has made for these elections.

----------


## bluesc

> I don't see how you still can't tell the difference between when he endorsed all of the Texas Republican incumbents vs. the endorsements he has made for these elections.


I can, and that required critical thinking skills. That's the point.

In case you're confused, this was your original comment..




> It baffles me how some people heren't don't support Cruz.  Endorsed by both Pauls and YAL...  That tells you a lot.


And more specifically, this..




> Yeah I guess Ron Paul can't think critically......


Yes, he endorsed Cruz. Yes, it was probably to help get a few of Rand's bills passed. Now it's down to peope to decide whether that is a worthy trade-off for someone sitting in a safe senate seat who is accountable to no one that matters to the liberty movement.

----------


## Jeremy

> I can, and that required critical thinking skills. That's the point.
> 
> In case you're confused, this was your original comment..
> 
> 
> 
> And more specifically, this..
> 
> 
> ...


A worthy trade off yet you are still asking people to not support him.

----------


## bluesc

> A worthy trade off yet you are still asking people to not support him.


... In favor of funding better candidates. Romney has openly supported him. That carries establishment influence. Where has Romney openly supported Massie, Art Robinson or Kurt Bills?

There are higher priorities and you know it.

Btw, "worthy trade-off" is your opinion. Mine is that it isn't. LE is very well educated on politics and has a big voice in this movement, and she decided against him too. Critical thinking.

----------


## Jeremy

> ... In favor of funding better candidates. Romney has openly supported him. That carries establishment influence. Where has Romney openly supported Massie, Art Robinson or Kurt Bills?
> 
> There are higher priorities and you know it.
> 
> Btw, "worthy trade-off" is your opinion. Mine is that it isn't. LE is very well educated on politics and has a big voice in this movement, and she decided against him too. Critical thinking.


 I wouldn't personally donate to him before donating to our other candidates.  But there are a few people here trying to convince others to not vote for him.  I hope you disagree with that.  And if I were a Texan I would put signs up, ask my friends and family to vote for him, etc.

----------


## bluesc

> I wouldn't personally donate to him before donating to our other candidates.  But there are a few people here trying to convince others to not vote for him.  I hope you disagree with that.  And I were a Texan I would put signs up, ask my friends and family to vote for him, etc.


If it were a more personal issue to me, I would have a pretty big internal battle before making a final decision. I value my vote. But if someone asks for opinions, of course I will share mine. I'd rather see some of the above listed candidates in office rather than Cruz, who we all know doesn't align with us all that much.

This is going to be a good year for liberty, and we have options.

----------


## Jeremy

> If it were a more personal issue to me, I would have a pretty big internal battle before making a final decision. I value my vote. But if someone asks for opinions, of course I will share mine. I'd rather see some of the above listed candidates in office rather than Cruz, who we all know doesn't align with us all that much.
> 
> This is going to be a good year for liberty, and we have options.


 Another thing to consider is 2016.  I could definitely see Cruz endorsing Rand (assuming he runs).  Dewhurst is obviously not going to do that.

Overall though, a Cruz loss is going to hurt us a lot because Dewhurst is very bad as a whole.

I don't think we should direct resources towards him either, but I think Texans should GTVO.

----------


## wealeat

It truly baffles me that some of you think basically the top voices of liberty are wrong on this one and you are somehow smarter than them. 

One the arguments is that Cruz will vote for Rand's bills?! Do you not realize how great that is? Rand needs help to get great bills passed? 

Ted Cruz is the first only candidate to lead on saying no to raising the national debt, no to the TSA, and no to the NDAA. 

How can you not want that guy to win?

----------


## wealeat

Plus he wants to audit the Fed and end the IRS... 

I really don't get you people.

----------


## bluesc

> Plus he wants to audit the Fed and end the IRS... 
> 
> I really don't get you people.


Holy $#@!, where did I say I didn't want him to win?

----------


## Ronulus

I've been pushing for people in my community to vote for him and been posting stuff on facebook. I hope it helps.

----------


## wealeat

There are others that don't, wasn't talking specifically about you. 

Really as long as you don't vote Dewhurst you help Cruz, but people need to vote for him in the runoff.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Plus he wants to audit the Fed and end the IRS... 
> 
> I really don't get you people.


 I seem to remember seeing all four Texas US Senate candidates saying they wanted to end the Fed in a debate that they had.  So maybe we should vote for all four!

Also, I'll bet John McCain wants to end the IRS.  Quote, "wants to," unquote, in the sense that he will say that he wants to.  I sense that this sense is the same sense in which Mr. Cruz wants to end the IRS.  Every politician will say they hate the IRS and want to eliminate it, because, guess what?  Every voter hates the IRS and would like, at least in theory, to eliminate it.  Bob Dole wants to eliminate the IRS.  Barack Obama himself probably would agree with you if you told him the IRS is horrible and you wish you could get rid of it.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here's the debate:

----------


## buck000

Here's an image from his landing page which asks for money before you click on to his main site:



Ron Paul not mentioned.

His full endorsement page is here.

Ron Paul is not mentioned.  

Rand Paul is Up There in prominence.

Sarah Palin has the prime spot.

So, the person actively running for POTUS endorses him, but he doesn't see fit to even display that on this page.  What is he, CNN?  

I need to understand more about this person, but right now, something smells.  He doesn't really have an issues page, just some stuff about "a growth and jobs agenda."

He seems hawkish and, without seeing an explicit statement of how he reconciles his vitriol against Iran, etc., against his desire for a balanced budget, I'm going to assume he's OK with military budget increases.  Any links to his positions would be welcomed.

----------


## bluesc

> Here's an image from his landing page which asks for money before you click on to his main site:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul not mentioned.
> 
> His full endorsement page is here.
> 
> Ron Paul is not mentioned.  
> ...


Haha, Ron endorses him and he hides it? That is an insult in my book.

Clearly he is telling everyone here that he doesn't want your money or vote.

----------


## kylejack

> Got the email from liberty PAC/RP asking for donations to Ted Cruz...
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Is Ted Cruz someone I should give money to?
> 
> If so,
> 
> Is my hard earned money actually needed for this particular race?
> ...


The race is essentially over (early voting starts today) and Cruz is a question mark anyway. It's very hard to tell if he will support liberty. I'm leaning toward No.

----------


## Jeremy

> The race is essentially over (early voting starts today) and Cruz is a question mark anyway. It's very hard to tell if he will support liberty. I'm leaning toward No.


Yet Ron Paul, Rand Paul, Justin Amash, YAL, and GOA disagree.

----------


## kylejack

Good for them. I'm voting for Addison. If Cruz wanted my vote, he should have put up an Issues page and taken positions on many more issues.

----------


## bluesc

> Good for them. I'm voting for Addison.


How dare you break from the hivemind, value your vote and make an independent decision!

----------


## kylejack

_So, because you are lukewarm--neither hot nor cold--I am about to spit you out of my mouth._
Revelations 3:16

----------


## Jeremy

Luckily most voters won't see this thread.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

He seemed pretty gung ho about opposing the UN from an interview I heard with him awhile back so I liked him initially. I guess we'll have to wait and see if he's not just another wolf in sheep's clothing though

----------


## Athan

The problem is that we need to defeat dewhurst. Cruz can do it, Addleson cannot.
Hence, why we are backing him.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> The problem is that we need to defeat Obama. Romney can do it, Paul cannot.
> Hence, why we are backing him.


...

----------


## Apparition

So can we put up a RPF poll of who is voting for Cruz and who is voting for Addison?
That way I can vote for the winner and make sure my vote isn't being thrown away...

----------


## Jeremy

> So can we put up a RPF poll of who is voting for Cruz and who is voting for Addison?
> That way I can vote for the winner and make sure my vote isn't being thrown away...


Your vote will be thrown away on Addison, that is clear.  And all of the big name libertarian Republicans have endorsed Cruz.  Addison was polling at 1%.  Then they stopped polling him because he was so low I guess.

----------


## kylejack

> The problem is that we need to defeat dewhurst. Cruz can do it, Addleson cannot.
> Hence, why we are backing him.


Yes, very familiar with the lesser of two evils meme. And I've fallen for that trick before.

----------


## kylejack

> Your vote will be thrown away on Addison, that is clear.  And all of the big name libertarian Republicans have endorsed Cruz.  Addison was polling at 1%.  Then they stopped polling him because he was so low I guess.


And I threw my vote away on Ron Paul in 2008, too. And I'll do it again when there is a principled candidate willing to speak his mind and speak truth to power.

----------


## Paul Fan

> And I threw my vote away on Ron Paul in 2008, too. And I'll do it again when there is a principled candidate willing to speak his mind and speak truth to power.


This^

No more 'lesser evil' for me. We should support, and demand, true liberty.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Haha, Ron endorses him and he hides it? That is an insult in my book.
> 
> Clearly he is telling everyone here that he doesn't want your money or vote.


That is because never formally endorsed him, he just talked about how he needed to get elected.

I have noticed with other candidates such as Glen Bradley, Paul has written an actual statement.

----------


## Jeremy

> And I threw my vote away on Ron Paul in 2008, too. And I'll do it again when there is a principled candidate willing to speak his mind and speak truth to power.


If Ted Cruz was Mike Huckabee your comparison might work.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> That is because never formally endorsed him, he just talked about how he needed to get elected.
> 
> I have noticed with other candidates such as Glen Bradley, Paul has written an actual statement.


Dear Reader,

Anyone who knows me knows I have a real soft spot in my heart for the state of Texas.

So today, I'm very proud to endorse a fellow Texan – United States Senate candidate Ted Cruz!

But with time running out before the May 29 Republican Primary, I'm asking you to join me in supporting Ted by making a generous donation to his campaign.

I was very impressed with Ted when I got to see him in action at a Tea Party rally my son Rand and I spoke at in Texas this past weekend.

Ted is a true statesman and is exactly the kind of person my son Rand needs to help him fight for liberty in the U.S. Senate.

If elected, Ted will be a leader in the fight to restore individual liberty, free markets, and sound money in America.

In fact, Rand, Ted, and I had a lengthy discussion about the dangers of the Federal Reserve printing money out of thin air.

Ted understands monetary policy and is fully committed to passing AUDIT THE FED legislation.

But Ted doesn't just understand the dangers of Ben Bernanke's inflationary policies.

He also understands the importance of protecting our God-given liberties.

In fact, he is strongly opposed to the indefinite detention of U.S. citizens under the recently passed National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA), and he will fight to overturn this gross violation of our liberties.

Ted is also an opponent of the TSA, and he will work with Rand in his fight to abolish this out-of-control federal agency.

Like you, he's tired of being treated like a second-class citizen any time he chooses to fly.

He's tired of the abusive pat-downs, the groping of children, and the destruction of our constitutional rights we encounter when trying to travel from one place to another.

And finally, Ted is a firm believer in American sovereignty - and will never support or vote for ceding our rights to the United Nations.

If you agree we need more leaders fighting to restore our rights in the U.S. Senate, please join me in supporting Ted's campaign.

With the May 29 Texas Primary fast approaching, Ted needs your help right away.

So please, help a true Patriot by making the most generous contribution you possibly can afford to Ted Cruz's Senate campaign.

Thank you so much for your support!

For Liberty,

Ron Paul

P.S.  I've decided to endorse Ted Cruz for U.S. Senate in Texas, and I'm asking you to join me in supporting him by making a generous donation to his campaign.

If elected, Ted will stand side-by-side with my son Rand in the U.S. Senate to fight against Big Government.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Dear Reader,
> 
> Anyone who knows me knows I have a real soft spot in my heart for the state of Texas.
> 
> So today, I'm very proud to endorse a fellow Texan  United States Senate candidate Ted Cruz!
> 
> But with time running out before the May 29 Republican Primary, I'm asking you to join me in supporting Ted by making a generous donation to his campaign.
> 
> I was very impressed with Ted when I got to see him in action at a Tea Party rally my son Rand and I spoke at in Texas this past weekend.
> ...


Interesting, why was I not able to find it on Ron's website? Do you have a link?

I am probably sure that Ted isn't endorsing Ron for a couple of reasons. One, Ron isn't going to win. Two, he wants to stay neutral as to not alienate the supporters of somebody else.

He should tout the endorsement though.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Interesting, why was I not able to find it on Ron's website? Do you have a link?
> 
> I am probably sure that Ted isn't endorsing Ron for a couple of reasons. One, Ron isn't going to win. Two, he wants to stay neutral as to not alienate the supporters of somebody else.
> 
> He should tout the endorsement though.


It was an email, I haven't looked elsewhere for the announcement.

----------


## kylejack

> If Ted Cruz was Mike Huckabee your comparison might work.


Ted Cruz is an unknown quantity, because he takes a position on very few issues.

----------


## Jeremy

> Ted Cruz is an unknown quantity, because he takes a position on very few issues.


I don't think he is that unkown when all of the liberty leaders are backing him.

----------


## Spoa

I SUPPORT TED CRUZ FOR US SENATE!

Here is a link where Rand Paul AND Ron Paul endorses Ted Cruz for Senate. I don't know of many candidates who have the support of both Dad and Son Paul. Ted Cruz is one of those few. If anyone doubts Ted Cruz's promise of conservatism, then I don't know what you are fighting for. Join Rand and Ron in supporting Ted Cruz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A80b4...eature=related

----------


## Supernaut

Ron didn't endorse Ted Cruz, Jesse Benton endorsed him and got Ron to agree to it because he is the gatekeeper.  

http://www.dailypaul.com/233301/glen...n-jesse-benton

Skip to the 5:40 mark of that video.

Jim Demint, Rand Paul, and Ted Cruz.  Oh great I can't wait for that triumvirate of "liberty".  lol.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron didn't endorse Ted Cruz, Jesse Benton endorsed him and got Ron to agree to it because he is the gatekeeper.  
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/233301/glen...n-jesse-benton
> 
> Skip to the 5:40 mark of that video.
> 
> Jim Demint, Rand Paul, and Ted Cruz.  Oh great I can't wait for that triumvirate of "liberty".  lol.


Yeah, that's why Ron traveled to Texas and appeared with both Rand and Cruz in Austin.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> If anyone doubts Ted Cruz's promise of conservatism, then I don't know what you are fighting for.


 Perhaps people with actual track records?  More than those with nothing but empty promises?  That's one possibility.

Questionable politician is questionable, that's what it comes down to for me.  I will fight for other things.  Liberty is what I'm fighting for.  I don't mind that Ron and Rand endorsed him.  Endorse away!  Hopefully this is all part of the Thousand-Year Plan.  Cruz is clearly an accomplished politician.  There may be some strategic benefit to doing this endorsement.  Anyway, the Pauls can endorse Chris Christie for all I care; whatever they think they need to do to continue growing the ideas and movement of Liberty.  But that doesn't mean _I'm_ going to support Christie, get real!

----------


## wealeat

It really bothers me how many reject logic in this race.

Glenn Addison was not involved in the liberty movement before "God told him" to run for Senate. If Glenn Addison was some stalwart for liberty he would have a record of fighting for it. He is pandering to the liberty movement. Hell, his only policy suggestion is protectionist policies on China.

Ted Cruz was giving speeches on Hayek and Mises in High School. He wrote his thesis on the 9th and 10th amendment. He started the 10th Amendment Center in Texas. He's come out against the NDAA, the TSA, & internet censorship. He was against Libya and believes that only congress can declare war. He's endorsed by Ron Paul, Rand Paul, Justin Amash, RLC & YAL.

Some are you are completely nuts if you don't think this guy is the real deal.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Some are you are completely nuts if you don't think this guy is the real deal.


 Why did he not do anything remotely libertarian for Texas during his extremely long (record-settingly-long) tenure as Texas Solicitor General?  The only somewhat libertarian things he did were joining in the 2nd Amendment lawsuit and something against the U.N., neither of which were things he did in Texas itself, but rather fighting against higher levels of gov't.  Nothing to get excited about, sorry.

----------


## Bern

> ...
> Ted Cruz ... started the 10th Amendment Center in Texas. He's come out against the NDAA, the TSA, & internet censorship. He was against Libya and believes that only congress can declare war. ...


Might help a lot if these sorts of "credentials" were being advertised.  This is the first I've heard of his positions on anything.  His performance in the first debate was underwhelming IMO.

Might also help a lot if his campaign responded to voters such as myself who contacts them with questions.

----------


## wealeat

> Might help a lot if these sorts of "credentials" were being advertised.  This is the first I've heard of his positions on anything.  His performance in the first debate was underwhelming IMO.
> 
> Might also help a lot if his campaign responded to voters such as myself who contacts them with questions.


You do realize we are weird, right?  The issues that appeal to us are not the ones that appeal to the mainstream.  They have to market him to a broader audience, and it is working.  That is why the superbrochure isn't effective.  It is way too much to digest.

Have you called the campaign office?  I've called a couple of times and they have been more than willing to help or answer questions.

Check out the YAL endorsement page for the issues we care about**: http://www.yaliberty.org/pac/candidates/cruz

----------


## Bern

I did call the campaign office because their website does not list a contact email nor provide any contact form.  The lady who answered the phone directed me to send my email inquiry to Jon, who she said would be able to answer it.  I sent the email and never received any response.

In contrast, Addison answered my email (same inquiry I sent to the Cruz campaign).  He was also handing out literature at Ron's appearance at Hofheinz/UofH.  I also met him at the State capital connecting with Debra Medina when she testified before the House Ways and Means committee on elimintating property taxes.

If Cruz is afraid to be open and honest about what he believes and supports, how am I to trust that he champions the issues I care about?  If his campaign can't be bothered to answer me, why should I expect his office (should he be elected) to be any more responsive?

----------


## wealeat

They have been glad to answer any of my questions.  You really do have to realize that we are in the game of politics, it is all about framing the message to who you are talking to.  If telling every smidgen of information on every issue was effective then the super brochure would have push Ron Paul to the nomination.

If you are unwilling to realize that no matter how good someone is, if they don't win they are useless, I don't know how to help you.  Ron Paul is the only exception to that.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I like Ted Cruz.  While some prefer Addison in that race (and Addison is a great guy), Ted Cruz is the only one still in capable of defeating Dewhurst. (In case you forgot or never new, Dewhurst is the stinking scum wad that killed the anti-TSA bill in the legislature last year)  Dewhurst has succeeded in getting every other major opponent to drop out of the senate race and pursue other ventures (I made the entire list in another post somewhere).  Ted Cruz couldn't be bought out, which lends support to his character.  He's a pro-freedom constitutionalist. 
> 
> As to his need for funds, he's behind dewhurst in the polls and he needs advertising pretty bad.  he's up against the Karl Rove machine.  So, if you can shoot him a few dollars, it would really help.


Ok I don't care what you think about Cruz. I don't know a thing about him myself, but he has to be better than Dewhurst.

----------


## Shotdown1027

Frankly, I'd say don't spend money on Cruz, who is already getting lots of help from other groups (Tea Parties, Palin people, etc). Back someone with some money who really needs it and who is definitely one of us--like former Congressman Steve Stockman or former Sheriff Richard Mack, both running for Congress in Texas.

----------


## wealeat

Such an establishment neo-con.... https://www.facebook.com/tedcruzpage...63531393674028

From Ted Cruz's FB page



> A federal judge blocked a portion of the National Defense Authorization Act that allows the government to detain citizens on U.S. soil without Habeas Corpus rights. This is great news. 
> 
> Congressman Ron Paul, Senator Rand Paul, and I agree that it is vital to protect our nation, but this act is wrong and unconstitutional. Government power, unchecked, is always a threat to individual liberty. 
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-16/military-detention-law-blocked-by-new-york-judge.html

----------


## Crotale

When it's two liberty candidates dividing the movement, donate to neither. It's effecitively cancelling out each other, we need to get behind liberty candidates fighting against the establishment. Not amongst ourselves.

Instead, support Kwiatkowski or O'Connor. True liberty candidates with a real shot of winning provided they get funds.

----------


## Crotale

> *Your vote will be thrown away on Addison, that is clear.*  And all of the big name libertarian Republicans have endorsed Cruz.  Addison was polling at 1%.  Then they stopped polling him because he was so low I guess.


The same logic that we tried to counter in Ron Paul's campaign: "I agree with Ron Paul but he's unelectable so my vote will be wasted. Instead I'll vote Santorum because he's better Romney and is the only one who can beat him."

Vote for purity, then your vote will never be wasted.

----------

